# I need a team comprised of intellects



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

How will you know that we are all intellectuals? Do you just _ trust _us?


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Moonious said:


> How will you know that we are all intellectuals? Do you just _ trust _us?


Everyone is more than just worthy, why should I distrust those who I see eye to eye with...its not just about seeing,its about observing,everyone are like glasses ,you can see through them,see if they full or half empty or half full, but none of that matters because everyone has the potential of becoming great,I see individuals as equals,everyone who made it to the top had help getting there and staying there whether it was their teachers,parents or just a regular old beggar on the side of the street,pour that little water(potential) you have in another's glass the realization of the matter is that everyone is equal and can always support the other...its human nature...its nature itself(law of equal distribution? dunno if there is such a law -__- but anyway yeah....) hope that helps


----------



## Communal Soap (Jul 6, 2014)

Bnova said:


> your reason for wanting me to read that one specifically?


It and _Notes From Underground_ are the most relevant and I like C&P more.


----------

